# aggressive 11 week old puppy



## totono7 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi my 11 week old GSD is wonderful. Nevertheless, there are times in the day were he has an energy outburst and starts biting my ankles or pants. I tell him no and usually grab him from the collar to create space between us. He gets really mad, barks at me and snaps at me. Today he caught my finger and made me bleed. I want to stop this behavior before he gets older but I dont know how. I dont think "positive" training can help here. I am using this technique to teach commands like sit, come, down and stay but cant see how it would make him less agressive. I undertand that the pant/ankle biting is common puppy play but what isnt is how he gets mad when i separate him from me. He really gets mad.
Please help!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

First off this *isn't* aggression, it is a bored puppy looking for interaction. This is typical puppy behavior that they will outgrow. Postive training *WILL* work for this situation. Simply keep soft toys/tuggies always within reach and redirect everytime he goes for your ankles. I would also up the obedience and play times. A tired puppy is a GOOD puppy.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Puppies bite. ALOT. And their puppy teeth are like needles!

When puppies do inappropriate biting it's best to redirect them - give them something they CAN bite.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Welcome to the world of gsd puppies! It's not aggression and he's not mad. He is getting excited and thinks you're playing with him. The biting is typical play for a gsd puppy. There are hundreds of posts in the puppy section about exactly this problem. They all do it! 

Here are a few threads about the same behavior:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=914129&page=4#Post914129

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=927558&page=2#Post927558


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: totonoHi my 11 week old GSD is wonderful. Nevertheless, there are times in the day were he has an energy outburst and starts biting my ankles or pants. I tell him no and usually grab him from the collar to create space between us. He gets really mad, barks at me and snaps at me. Today he caught my finger and made me bleed. I want to stop this behavior before he gets older but I dont know how. I dont think "positive" training can help here. I am using this technique to teach commands like sit, come, down and stay but cant see how it would make him less agressive. I undertand that the pant/ankle biting is common puppy play but what isnt is how he gets mad when i separate him from me. He really gets mad.
> Please help!


GSD's are bred to work and herd. That's why he is biting your pant/ankles. The best way to counteract this is to ignore it. He's a puppy...so he wants that attention and is looking for a reaction from you. No attention for any actions that you disapprove of at 11 weeks is the best advice I can give.


----------



## totono7 (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks for the quick answer! so let me get this straight, snapping at me (not mouthing, biting, chewing) is normal? im talking that you can here his teeth hit when he just grabs air....i hope u are right that he will outgrow that because i dont want him snapping at me with adult teeth/jaw force..
i do try to tire him, we go on daily 15 minute walks around the block.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe he needs a bit more exercise? What about mental stimulation? 

Always have a toy handy, when he snaps at you or tries to bite, just shove the toy in his mouth and praise him. He'll get the idea eventually.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

It is normal. He's just getting really excited and wants to play hard!

One thing several of us have noticed is that when our pups get that way they have to poop. Odd I know, but take him out and see if that does it. 

It is hard to remember to redirect their little mouths to something appropriate, but it works wonders. So does teaching "Off" -- Dr. Dunbar has the best book and his "off" method works wonders.

If you don't have the book I have an explanation on my blog. http://www.gentletrustdogtraining.wordpress.com/

I wish you luck.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, normal! Quite a few of us have new puppies about the same age as yours mine is almost 15 weeks and I am sure we all have the same issues you are having! I know I do! But everyone is right, it will pass, redirection, mental stimulation and excercise is the best!


----------



## KC_Pike (Aug 18, 2008)

Redirect, redirect, redirect....over time they will learn. Its a VERY tough time but it gets better with each week of age Ive found. My pup is now almost 16 weeks and MUCH calmer and less bitey.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: totonoso let me get this straight, snapping at me (not mouthing, biting, chewing) is normal?


Yes it is. He wants to play. Puppies don't have hands so they use their mouths. Keep an appropriate chew toy handy for those times and put that in his mouth. If he keeps it up, he might need a time out - not in his crate, in the kitchen or something. Just for 5 minutes, repeat as needed until he gets it that biting your legs is not appropriate.

A trainer told me not to play tug of war with my pup becuase that encourages them to bite at pant legs.

Another thing to consider is the nap schedule your pup is on. When Otto was very small, he used to get extremely bitey when he needed a nap. At 11 weeks, your pup probably needs a nap after he's been up for 2 hours.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with everyone else, an 11 week old isn't showing aggression, but playing, the only way they know how to play. Is it painful and full of growling and barking? Yuppers. But that's how puppies play!

It IS true our GSD puppies tend to do this in a much louder and more painful (to delicate humans) so it's a problem we all suffer thru until we teach our pups a new way to play. And it IS play, and we want our pups to play with us. So yelling and harsh corrections to stop it (not saying you are doing that) is not the best way to handle this.

I think it was already posted, but just in case, we have this topic come up so frequently we have a permanent sticky in the puppy section titled Bite Inhibition (click here) 



> Quote:A trainer told me not to play tug of war with my pup becuase that encourages them to bite at pant legs.


I personally don't agree with that, my puppies learn there is a big difference between their favorite tug toy they drag all over the house and my pant legs.... And since playing with toys and using redirection is what worked for me, tugging was a huge part of me NOT getting bit anymore!


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

It isn't aggression at all....he's just being a little alligator as they all do.

Grabbing the pup or trying to physically stop/remove him is just going to get him even more riled up about it...you turn it into a game.

When he does it, stop moving and redirect him to a toy. Squeakies and other loud/fun toys work best. 

I'd go with two 15 minute walks and a few real tiring play/training sessions throughout the day rather than just 1 walk.


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jake's MomIt is normal. He's just getting really excited and wants to play hard!
> 
> One thing several of us have noticed is that when our pups get that way they have to poop. Odd I know, but take him out and see if that does it.
> 
> ...


The first time I heard the poop thing I thought the person must be crazy, but then I started watching Trip and now just about every time he gets really snappy, I take him out and he poops! It's so weird but definitely true.


----------



## jennafetherolf (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 5mo old so I know where you are coming from. I noticed that you said about grabbing his collar, and I have done that often too, but I have noticed that I am causing him to react negatively to me having a hold of his collar. This just seems to be a natural reaction for me to grab his collar when he is doing something I don't want him to, which I am sure is very annoying to him. So, to train myself to stop doing this I am taking his collar off for short periods of time when he is in the house so that I am required to learn new methods of working with him. One thing that I have taught him is to understand the command "Go get a toy" because I never seem to have a toy in my hand when he is ready to herd me. He hears this and he is redirected to do something other than bite me, and then I can praise him like crazy when he gets a toy and we get to play for a little bit. I have so many pairs of pants with holes in the ankles now


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

My 11 week old and I go on 2 mile walks every day. I think that part of the problem is that he's not getting enough exercise. He's big enough to walk further, especially if you work him up to is (although it sounds like he already has a lot of energy pent up).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a two mile walk everyday for a 11 week puppy might be a bit much.



> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiMy 11 week old and I go on 2 mile walks every day. I think that part of the problem is that he's not getting enough exercise. He's big enough to walk further, especially if you work him up to is (although it sounds like he already has a lot of energy pent up).


----------



## Dee Phillips (Nov 29, 2008)

He is just trying to get you to play.Try what I did, If you have a tree get a small bike or car tire, hang it just above his head, put some rope thru hole to pull on and play with the pull rope. My girl is 3 and has used it since 3 months will play by herself and great for bite work. Sorry it will have to be raised as he gets bigger, many trips up the tree Ha (were is the kid when you need them) Best


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad a two mile walk everyday for a 11 week puppy might be a bit much.
> 
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: MinnieskiMy 11 week old and I go on 2 mile walks every day. I think that part of the problem is that he's not getting enough exercise. He's big enough to walk further, especially if you work him up to is (although it sounds like he already has a lot of energy pent up).


As long as it's not a 2 mile run it is absolutely fine for the puppy. We have been through this a zillion times on here--my Chama (who is now 14 and still walking 2 miles a day) was walking 4 miles a day at that age.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

2 miles isn't too far. As long as you aren't running, walking on hard surfaces, or pushing more than the pup can handle. Let him go at his pace and you are sure to be just fine.


----------

